# New Dark Eldar ebook for preorder on BL



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Masque of Vyle
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/masque-of-vyle.html

Will be available to download 22th Feb. Already grabbed it!


Edit: Will appearently come in a hardback edition as well.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like a hardback yes but why?
It's not even the third book from the saga of The Dark Eldars...
Don't get it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am unsure about it.

On the one hand I love Harlequins and I think a book based on them has the potential to be very cool.

However reading the description of the book it sounds as if the author has simply stolen the plot of Hamlet and made a 4st millenium version of it (The big giveaway here being the whole "someone has commited something really bad" "I know. Let's perform a play that will single out the person responsible").

For those not in the whole Hamlet is a play by famous English playwright William Shakespeare and the plot revolves on the main character (Hamlet) working out who murdered his father by performing a play that singles out the person responsible.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I am unsure about it.
> 
> On the one hand I love Harlequins and I think a book based on them has the potential to be very cool.
> 
> ...


Hrm, interesting thought. Never read hamlet, but your description is very telling.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

What device do you guys read ebooks on?

I would have made the switch to Kindle or something like that but I feel the ebooks do not offer enough of a price reduction.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Kindle here. Went for it due to lack of space for many more books, already had to throw out an awful lot of old books I had some years ago when I was crittically running out of space.

As well the benefit of getting them instantly on release day.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Paceyjg said:


> What device do you guys read ebooks on?


iPad and iPhone.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Just my iPhone.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I do all my Ebook reading on my iphone


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Masque of Vyle was just made available for download, grabbed it.

Edit: Will read it tomorrow as im going to bed right now. Too tired to read.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Just my iPhone.


I tried that once and got a headache after 10 minutes or so. Not sure how you manage to do it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I just finished reading The Masque of Vyle. I found it a good read and a character from Path of the Incubus appears in it. The book gives more detail on the Harlequins and their setup, and how they execute their performances. 

I found the plot interesting, but over fairly fast. Not a terribly long book, being between 1/3 to 1/2 of a normal warhammer book, which likely is why they made it as a hardcover too. Black Library seems to love hardbacking their shorties.

I rate it 7.5/10, a decent read with interesting spots. But being too short to truly delve deeply into most of the characters in the book. One could consider it a sidestory to Path of the Incubus, given the relation to one of the important characters there and detailing him with a suprise at the end.


----------

